# A day in Montauk



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm spending a week of striper fishing with my uncle in Rhode Island this September. I know it's a long time away, but I just got the plans finalized this week.
I was thinking I could spend a day surf fishing in Montauk on the way home to Virginia Beach.
Can someone tell me a good spot to fish from the sand at Montauk? I have two 12' rods with conventional reels that I use for the sandy beaches of the OBX. 
I'd like to fish bait, too. I understand you Northern guys like them artificials?? I hope I don't look too much like a red neck out there with ya.
Speaking of red neck, I'll have my 4X4 (lift w/big tires) with me. But it seems a little expensive to buy a beach permit for one day of fishing. Then again, it might be worth the money since I'm on a tight schedule. You see, I was thinking of fishing Montauk Friday the 23rd and getting back home the next day to work at 4pm. Wish me luck.  
I guess I'm looking for a good place to dead stick that's close to a parking area. Is that too far fetched?
I understand I can take a ferry from New London, CT to Long Island in about 1 1/2 hours.


----------

